# Salvador and Kobe *Merged*



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

LINK

Updated: July 14, 2006, 1:47 PM ET 
Salvador and Kobe 
By Tony Morales 
Salvador Torres' uncle 


Salvador was getting tired of the chemo, tired of going through it and tired of being sick. It really affected us. The doctors thought his prognosis would be OK, and we wanted to believe them. Inside though, we were very scared, hoping that God would bless him and help him get through this. 


He was in a real down mood that week. His mother passed away a few days earlier and was being buried on the day he ended up meeting Kobe. Salvador -- because of his leukemia could not travel to Mexico, where she lived, to go to her funeral. We just couldn't take the chance and have him travel and get sick in another country. 


That day he was supposed to have his video shoot, which was an interview on why he wanted to meet Kobe and why Kobe should meet him. I asked him if he wanted to cancel it. He did not want to though. He really wanted the opportunity to potentially meet his favorite player. 


What's funny is that beforehand, when we were asking Salvador what he wanted, he named a few things including a computer. My mom [Salvador's grandmother] kept asking him, well aren't you forgetting one thing? Kobe! 


Salvador did not take her very seriously. He never thought Kobe Bryant would actually come visit him. We all laughed thinking, that's not possible. Anyway, we filled out the Make a Wish paper and put Kobe's name on there. 


As it turned out, The Make a Wish foundation told us we were going to film an interview and that it would be sent to see if Salvador would be a candidate to meet Kobe Bryant at some point down the line. None of us knew what was going to happen that day, not even me. 




Salvador Torres with Kobe Bryant.When he walked in, it was surreal. I could not hold back. I cried. You would have thought I was the child and Salvador was the adult. He was playing it so cool, and I couldn't catch my breath. 


I'm really happy I came because earlier in the morning I told my nephew I may not be able to make it because I had to work. He really wanted me to be with him so I came. I took the day off from work. We both wore our jerseys to the "interview." Before Kobe walked in, the film crew acted like nothing was happening, like it was no big deal. The next thing we know, Kobe's walking in to the arcade! 


It was unbelievable to see Salvador with Kobe that day. Even though I am his uncle, I feel like his father. To see his smile and to see something so good happen to him made me happy. To this day, he is still so happy. 


Salvador cannot do anything for more than two hours before getting tired. Let me tell you, on the day we met Kobe, we spent all day with him. When Salvador got home that evening, he took a 30-minute nap, woke up and asked me to play basketball. 


He wanted to show me the moves that Kobe taught him. He had so much energy. We spend another three hours at the park. He did not get tired. 


Kobe gave him something that I could never give him, something no one could. Even though he has a lot of family support, when someone of Kobe's stature shows how much they care, it blows you away. 


The fact that he met Kobe on that day was perfect timing, because I cannot honestly tell you where Salvador would be emotionally if that did not happen. 


It was a real emotional day; so much was happening to my nephew that was bringing him down. That whole day took away a bad, dark place he was in and gave him something that was bright and beautiful. 


After meeting Kobe, he was so happy and smiled all day. And in the end, that's all that really matters. All our family wants for Salvador is to be healthy and happy.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Salvador and Kobe*

Oh no, did this segment aired already on ESPN?


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Salvador and Kobe*

Good read.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Salvador and Kobe*

... double post. edit.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Salvador and Kobe*

stories like this remind me that basketball ain't the most important thing in the world.

good read.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Salvador and Kobe*

I believe this airs the 16th.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Salvador and Kobe*

:clap: great thread.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Salvador and Kobe*

Good stuff.. no I dont believe this aired on Sportscenter yet. I think it's Sunday but I'm not for certain.. Cuz Monday is like Clemens, then Jeter, then TMac, then Gretzky!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Salvador and Kobe*

im not gonna lie, i get choked up when i watch these man, to see the smiles on these kids faces when they meet the athletes, or their excitement when they are watching them live in action man
 its really touching


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Salvador and Kobe*

^ What a sally :wink:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Kobe makes a dream come true*

For those who didn't see Sports Center today, they continued their segment(s) on the "Make A Wish Foundation." This one was about a boy (I want to say anywhere from 11-13) who had Lukemia (I think.) He was loosing a lot of weight, and he didn't want to live anymore. But he pulled through it, and he loves to play ball so he continued to play. He wore his Kobe jersey everytime he played because that his favorite player and he said it make's him feel like a better player. And they said just days before they shot the segment (I think that's what it was), his mother died. So this kid has had a very hard life

Well, he was at an arcade with his sibilings and father, and he was in his Kobe jersey. They were sitting on steps, and take a guess who happens to walk in? Yup, Kobe Bean. The kid's face lit up, he was speechless. He gave him a hug and they went on their way. They played arcade game after arcade game. They had a lot of fun...so it's over, right? Nope, then Kobe brought him to a court. They shot around, Kobe tought him so stuff, played one-on-one, the whole nine. Then Kobe played him in a game of Horse...which Kobe lost. All in all, it was a really goo segment, a must watch for any Laker/Kobe fan out there.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Kobe makes a dream come true*

Thanks Ud40, Any1 kno when this will reair?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Kobe makes a dream come true*



> Salvador was getting tired of the chemo, tired of going through it and tired of being sick. It really affected us. The doctors thought his prognosis would be OK, and we wanted to believe them. Inside though, we were very scared, hoping that God would bless him and help him get through this.
> 
> 
> He was in a real down mood that week. His mother passed away a few days earlier and was being buried on the day he ended up meeting Kobe. Salvador -- because of his leukemia could not travel to Mexico, where she lived, to go to her funeral. We just couldn't take the chance and have him travel and get sick in another country.
> ...


[MORE IN URL]


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

I just watched it on espn and all i can say is wow, i cant see how people say kobe is a bad guy. I dont want to admit this but i shed a few tears watchin that. Sals story is just amazing coming back from chemo. the Kid is a fighter and a leader. good luck to sal in the future and hope he makes the basketball team, well i think he will with range like that. I THINK WE GOT A FUTURE KOBE BRYANT AND HIS NAME IS SALVADOR.


DO IT MITCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

dude that kid hit some far *** shots in horse. i seriously was like "damn"


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzd40DhckiE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzd40DhckiE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Thanks UD40 for finding that...its a very touching story.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That shot where he matched Kobe from the baseline at an impossible angle. That was unreal.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

Don't front. Salvador HAS game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ Yep, we should draft him in 2015 class. :biggrin:


----------



## Mamba81 (May 17, 2006)

That kid is awesome, good for him.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, lets trade Kobe for him


----------

